
Show HN: `$` Can be used in any webpage from the browser console - singularity2001
Just try it. It is as if a mini jquery is now builtin.
`$(&#x27;.class&#x27;)` doesn&#x27;t work on hacker news because here $=getElementById
======
lpellis
$ is basically a shortcut for document.querySelector in the console, I wrote
about some other things I found here: [https://loftie.com/post/things-you-may-
not-know-about-chrome...](https://loftie.com/post/things-you-may-not-know-
about-chrome-devtools/)

